# Tivo HD 10-250 Failure



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

Two weeks ago, a friend of mines Tivo HD 10-250 failed with an error message saying internal over heat. A week later another friend had the same problem. Tonight I came home to the same message. Am I being paranoid or does this sound like internal sabotage by D? or mass coincidence?

Flyboy.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Coincidence! Since these are old, they probably have a build up of lint/dust internally. Open the case and carefully blowout the dust. 

There's no way that DirecTV can control the internal temperature.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am moving this to the "DIRECTV Legacy Receiver" forum.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

It's a self-destruct mechanism, because these DVR's know they are destined to become SD DVRs in the near future... ;-)


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

miketorse said:


> It's a self-destruct mechanism, because these DVR's know they are destined to become SD DVRs in the near future... ;-)


Not exactly, you still can pick up HD OTA.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob said:


> Not exactly, you still can pick up HD OTA.


Touche...


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

The overheat sensor is either on or adjacent to the HDMI card. It can fail, causing this. Disconnect HDMI, connect by component, and unplug for 15 minutes. Then boot it up and the overtemp issue should be gone. This is a common failure, widely discussed on TivoCommunity forums.


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I have an old HR250, can I use this as an OTA reciever without activating it again?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

lawmangrant said:


> I have an old HR250, can I use this as an OTA reciever without activating it again?


Yes, but with limited functionality .... For example, no Guide Data, no schedule recordings.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Plug in a sat input and get FREE guide data and a 30 min buffer. No recording option though.


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

The same thing happened to me about 2 weeks ago. I have the protection plan. So I called and they sent out a HR20 something I can't look at it right now. If you don't have the protection plan call them and see if they will upgrade for free? It doesn’t hurt to try.


----------

